# injured pigeon, Worcester, MA area



## Aprill17 (May 1, 2008)

today we found an injured pigeon in our backyard. It has a puncture wound under his wing. There is a light brown band his leg, but it is blank. Right now he is in a cardboard box with some towels under our picnic table, we are going to bring him inside soon so he won't be cold outside. I live in Holden, MA...outside of Worcester. Anyone that can help?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

April...please bring the pigeon inside. The poor thing probably escaped a Hawk. Once inside we'll help you look him over. Do you have any wild bird seed?
We do have members in your state but one is in the Boston area and one is north of Boston.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

April...I just sent an email to one of our members about 40 miles from you. So don't go off line now.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

April, thank you for caring about this pigeon. If possible, please put him in a box with a heating pad set on low. Cover the heating pad with a towel or a few layers of paper towels.
Use a box large enough for the pigeon to be able to get away from the heat.
Please offer him seed & water. In order for the pigeon to drink properly, the water needs to be at least an inch deep.
The more experienced members will advise you about the medication he needs, just in case the puncture was caused by a cat.

Phyll


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Charis, 
I have sent a PM to April with my contact info in case I can help.
Will keep you posted.


----------



## Aprill17 (May 1, 2008)

Charis said:


> April...please bring the pigeon inside. The poor thing probably escaped a Hawk. Once inside we'll help you look him over. Do you have any wild bird seed?
> We do have members in your state but one is in the Boston area and one is north of Boston.


we think it was a hawk because after we cover him up, the hawk was lurking around in our yard.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

If i can help out with meds or anything, will be more then happy to! As you all know, a bit sketchy here with the keeping of pigeons right now, so i was gonna say if no one else could take it i would as a last option. It sounds like it is someones lost pigeon though, there is no numbers on the band? Can you track the owner byt just the COLOR of a band?
And, sadly, if it is a lost racing bird, the owner will likely, not always, kill it if it didnt fly home....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

April, Did you connect with Karen?


----------



## Aprill17 (May 1, 2008)

yeah, I got her PM and I am going to call her tomorrow morning. The band didn't have any lettering or numbering on it. He seems to be doing ok, he had some water, but we don't have anything to feed him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have some bread or frozen corn or peas you can defrost? Dried split peas, lentils? It's really inportant to get some food for him as soon as you can.


----------



## Aprill17 (May 1, 2008)

we got him some wild bird seed this morning and he ate a lot


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi all,
Just an update...
I met Aprill and her Dad this evening and picked up the bird. He (or she) is a white homing pigeon so I will make some calls soon to see if I can find the owner.

The bird looks healthy and alert and has been well cared for, fed & watered, many thanks to Aprill for being so kind and caring! The bird appears to be in some pain from an injury under the right wing, but there does not appear to be any infection. Aprill and her Dad saw a hawk in the vicinity when the pigeon was found so it is likely that was the cause of injury.

Charis - I have emailed you with more details...may give you a call in a moment.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Just a quick update... The bird is hanging in there and seems a little better this evening. We have a vet appointment this week. Will post again after that. It is still lying on one side but does move its legs and wings to change position and to eat and drink. No sign of infection and the poops look very good. Made a few calls and have not found the owner yet. May not be able to since there are on numbers on the band.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I bet if you called some racing clubs, even found out if there was a race around the time he was found, someone will know who's bird it is by the color only. The racing pigeon i adopted out, a racer that lives here knew who's it was just by the color of the band, or it at least narrowed it down for him. I bet it will at least get you closer...
Is your appointment with Dr. Sager? Is he open nights or weekends, i dont even know? I know it will be hard for you with work and all.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

amoonswirl said:


> Just a quick update...
> * *The bird is hanging in there and seems a little better this evening. *
> 
> ** *We have a vet appointment this week*.
> ...


* Appreciate the update.  
Many thanks to you both for teaming together to help this pij. 

** I hope you have a positive report from the vet.  

*** Yeah. I would say that's pretty much a shot in the dark.  

Cindy


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

xxmoxiexx said:


> I bet if you called some racing clubs, even found out if there was a race around the time he was found, someone will know who's bird it is by the color only. The racing pigeon i adopted out, a racer that lives here knew who's it was just by the color of the band, or it at least narrowed it down for him. I bet it will at least get you closer...
> Is your appointment with Dr. Sager? Is he open nights or weekends, i dont even know? I know it will be hard for you with work and all.


Thanks!!!
I think it is a dove release bird, because it is all white and the band is a pearly metallic plastic. Kind of "dressy" looking for a race bird. So I called a few dove releases in that area. But maybe I'll try some race clubs too, just in case. 

Yes - my appointment is with Dr. Sager. Hopefully he can help. Thanks for giving me the contact info!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*Update...*

I just got back from the vet's office.

The bird has shown some slight improvements but still not standing or walking. Dr. says he may have some swelling around a nerve, or a hairline fracture but could not feel any obvious breaks or swelling.

We opted for an anti-inflammation shot, which the Dr. said sometimes will even make them better overnight. If the bird is not better in a few days, we'll go back for an x-ray.

I've got the bird on antibiotics for the wounds, which are healing nicely. (Charis, I found the second wound - a chunk taken out of the flap of skin just between body & wing...so I do think it was a hawk.)

So far, I like this vet very much. He told me about a recent case where some jerks in a client's city (MY city, actually) were rallying to outlaw pigeons a few years ago. This Dr. went to the city council to stand up for pigeon fanciers' rights. And pigeons are still legal here  He also helps rehabbers with feral pigeons.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> I just got back from the vet's office.
> 
> The bird has shown some slight improvements but still not standing or walking. Dr. says he may have some swelling around a nerve, or a hairline fracture but could not feel any obvious breaks or swelling.
> 
> ...


What a great vet! Sounds like a good contact for you too.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, "Holden" the pigeon's wounds have almost healed up and he's got a lot more spunk. However, several days after the anti-inflammatory shot, he's still unable to walk or fly. So it looks like we're going back for some x-rays.

The wounded wing has full range of motion back, but the other wing and both legs are weak and unable to support his weight. He can prop himself up by leaning against something, and can propel himself somewhat around his carrier now though, which is a good sign. I have hope for a full recovery, but it may take awhile.

My guess is that the hawk grabbed him on one side in mid-air, and he fell to the ground, hitting hard on the opposite side and causing some fractures. Just a guess though, since nobody saw what happened. Poor pidgie.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Poor little thing.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Charis said:


> Poor little thing.


Indeed. But he (or she) is determined to get better. 
We are playing a "game" now where I hold on to her around the middle, and she stretches & flaps her wings up and down to exercise them. 

Since she can't yet stand up on her own, this is the only way she can exercise her wings right now. Very, very sweet and trusting disposition.

I brought her out to see the other birds (from a distance) and she perked right up when she saw them. I think she was getting depressed being all alone in quarantine.

One day at a time...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Karen,
You might try putting a mirror in the cage with her. I buy those Goody mirrors in the hair accessories isle of the store. I like them for pigeons because the mirror space is bigger than the mirrors from a pet store. They only cost $3. or so. They have a hole in the handle and I use that to wire it to the inside of the cage.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Charis said:


> Karen,
> You might try putting a mirror in the cage with her. I buy those Goody mirrors in the hair accessories isle of the store. I like them for pigeons because the mirror space is bigger than the mirrors from a pet store. They only cost $3. or so. They have a hole in the handle and I use that to wire it to the inside of the cage.


Good idea! Thanks Charis, I will try that.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> Good idea! Thanks Charis, I will try that.


I started using a mirror for baby Robins because single Robins would get so depressed and waste away despite my efforts. Once I started using the mirror, that hasn't happened. Now I put a mirror in with all single birds.


----------

